# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Grazie FE: MA LE LIPE E SPESOMETRI ENTRO IL 28.02 CHI RIESCE?

## tommy72

Buongiorno a tutti, non so voi ... ma si sta perdendo una valanga di tempo dietro alla FE ... ed entro febbraio vanno inviate le LIPE 4 TRIMESTRE e gli spesometri SECONDO SEMESTRE 2018 ... questo significa contabilizzare tutto perfettamente sino al 31.12.2018, chiudere l'iva definitivamente di un anno, contabilizzare fatture e prima nota per i controlli incrociati di sicurezza (pagamenti incassi ecc) ... e tutto entro il 28.02 ... nel contempo chiudere l'iva dei mensili di gennaio ... con le nuove FE da gestire ... MA LIPE E SPESOMETRI NON POTREBBERO ATTENDERE ALMENO UN 15 GG? UNA PICCOLA PROROGA? ... i versamenti iva sono entro il 16.03 e gl ispesometri partono statistici alla fine dei conti ed in 15 gg sicuramente eventuali controlli non partono!!! ... io mi rifiuto di pensare al FEBBRAIO!!! ... scusate lo sfogo ... ma non so voi ... ???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Fabiana78

e ci aggiungiamo anche le CU entro il 07 marzo?  :Frown:

----------


## tommy72

... bravo! proporrei di iniziare a far voce grossa ... proroga!  :Mad:

----------


## Burnout670

Avete dimenticato autoliquidazioni inail al 16/02/2019 ed Esterometro gennaio 2019 al 28/02/2019  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  mia mamma ha sempre detto Febbraio corto e amaro

----------


## Bomber

L'autoliquidazione Inail è posticipata al 16 maggio 2019.

----------


## tommy72

... scadenze del 28.02 al 15.03!!! a chi la voce grossa???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Burnout670

> L'autoliquidazione Inail è posticipata al 16 maggio 2019.

  Davvero? mi è sfuggito!

----------


## tommy72

... ed è solo l'inizio ... sfuggerà sempre di più tutto ... non ci sono limiti.  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## tommy72

... proroga lipe al 10 aprile comunicata il gg della scadenza ... ah ah ah ...w l'Italia ... e per le CU in scadenza al 7 marzo? ... una conferma: le CU inerenti compensi da dichiarare con modello PF e non 730 vanno inviate telematicamente entro il 31.10 giusto? solo le CU dichiarabili con 730 (lavoro dipendente + occasionali ecc ...) vanno inviate entro il 7 marzo ... noi non riusciamo a trasmetterle tutte entro il 7 marzo considerando la gestione delle chiusure iva per il versamento del 16 marzo ... ?!  :Confused:  :Mad:

----------


## LONGBOARD

Vorrei segnalare al proposito  l'obbligo di invio entro il 7 marzo anche dei compensi erogati a sportivi dilettanti , anche se sotto il regime di franchigia dei 10.000 euro e che se unici redditi conseguiti sono completamente esenti da dichiarazioni irpef e addizionali regionali e comunali.
Generalmente i percettori di tali compensi non presentano alcuna dichiarazione dei redditi o modello 730.
Molte associazioni sportive dilettantistiche erroneamente non certificano nemmeno tali compensi vista l'esenzione irpef, ma la sanzione di 100 euro per certificazione omessa possono essere pesanti per queste strutture di tipo amatoriale.

----------


## tommy72

... e le CU per minimi e forfetari a cui non sono state applicate le rit.acc.to ... con la complicanza che se non sapete con certezza se trattasi di professionisti oppure artigiani o commercianti o consulenti vari (che potrebbero essere esentati da CU in quanto privi comunque all'origine di prestazioni soggette a ritenuta ...) dovete inviare le CU per tutti!!! ... infatti se non è specificato avvocato-consulente ecc chi vi dice che anche un semplice addebito di consulenza fotografica non sia inquadrato all'origine come professionista e non artigiano???  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

